# Best place to purchase Fortiflora?



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I've only bought 2 boxes of it but if I remember correctly they ran me about $29 each at the vet. How much are you paying now? It was the box of 30 single packets that we used. Molson's breeder had mentioned that it comes in a container where you scoop it out but I haven't been able to find it anywhere. I'll have a look online and get back to you if I have any luck!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi. I have been purchasing my Fortiflora on Amazon.com for almost 2 years now because the integrative vets thinks it's a great probiotic. She even suggested going on line because the vet hospital was way overpriced - her words.

I just got a 3 pack (3 full boxes) for $56.99. It was with free shipping.

By the way for regular meds that require prescriptions (even heartworm) I use one of the pharmacies (either Fosters & Smith or Petmeds). Neither carries Fortiflora.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@esSJay 

I called Purina in the US to find out if Fortiflora came in container because I would have been interested.
The answer: It only comes in the small packets. This lines up with their website which is common for both the US and Canada.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

rhondas said:


> @esSJay
> 
> I called Purina in the US to find out if Fortiflora came in container because I would have been interested.
> The answer: It only comes in the small packets. This lines up with their website which is common for both the US and Canada.


Cool, thanks for the clarification. I must have it confused with another supplement the breeder had mentioned to me then!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

And I wonder what the import duties and fees might be as per Amazon.com?

Amazon.ca doesn't carry it.

Grrr.

Steph -I forget how much, but I remember saying to Trev that it's just over $1/day to have him on them, so slightly over $30 I guess!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Does your vet allow price matching? Ours does and we just print out a page with the cheapest price, add in shipping/taxes, if any, and the vet will use that price and sell it to us. We usually get it from Amazon.com, but it ships from Entirely Pets or Absolutely Pets. I'm not sure about cheaper Canadian places because our vet's policy is US retailers only for price matches.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Might want to check pet catalogs? 

I was shopping for other supplies and found it on Valley Vet Supply for $19 /30 ct. 

I'm pretty sure they ship to Canada... ?


----------

